# Don't shoot me... I bought a Camry!



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

If people obsessed over their Honda, and drove BMW's until they died, then BMW would be the "appliance" 
Time to free yourself from that bull**** groupthink terminology.


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Econobox,

No need to get so emotional. We can just have a calm discussion about this.

People obsess over brands because the brand brings something with it.
No company whose products don't live up to their brand will have their
brand continued to be valued highly.

A great example is Apple. In the beginning, they came late to the market,
but they had a better product and thus a loyal fan following. Then they screwed
up and the brand lost all its value and Apple lost their fan following. 
Now they're back and better than ever. The brand can only help things so 
much...beyond that the product must speak.

If Honda & Toyota were as well built, there would be no need for Acura
and Lexus. (Now here is where I think there is a reasonable argument
to be for branding since these cars are branded differently outside
of Japan.) But there is a noticeable difference in quality going from
Honda to Acura, or Toyota to Lexus, otherwise they wouldn't be building
those high-end luxury cars in Japan with the same brand name.


----------



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

Isn't that sort of obvious?
They are the luxury version of the baseline.
Leather interior, interior gadgets, more powerful motor.
What's your point? Of course these 2 types of cars will have different price points.
But, that doesn't mean the baseline is bad. On the contrary, they are great cars.
Some wine producers make 2 types: $100 bottles and $190 bottles.


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

EconoBox said:


> Isn't that sort of obvious?
> They are the luxury version of the baseline.
> Leather interior, interior gadgets, more powerful motor.
> What's your point? Of course these 2 types of cars will have different price points.
> ...


Given what you say above, can you help me understand what you meant by this:
>>>
If people obsessed over their Honda, and drove BMW's until they died, then BMW would be the "appliance" 
>>>


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

EconoBox said:


> If people obsessed over their Honda, and drove BMW's until they died, then BMW would be the "appliance"
> Time to free yourself from that bull**** groupthink terminology.


All the BS aside, the BMW is definitely more fun to drive, more emotionally involving vehicle to own. However, there's a price to pay for this... higher purchase price, higher maintenance costs (after the initial free maintenance) and higher repair costs.

We, as fans of the brand, are willing to put up with these added expenses as part of the experience, which includes owning a vehicle that many can not afford or understand. Ironically, I have no desire to own a new one, I plan on picking up either an E46 M3 Vert or an E39 M5 when it makes sense to do it. In the near future however, my plans are to rock the Camry for a few years and see how it's going at that point.


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

I had an '88 Camry once, and it was well past '88 when I had it. It ran well and needed very little maintenance other than things which simply age. I also know what it's like to have to rebuild life. I didn't have that many toys, but I was laid off and ultimately got to experience the fun of being uninsured and hospitalized for five months. That's behind me and life has been fairly well rebuilt, albeit with a somewhat different perspective. You chose a good car to help you on your way back. You definitely don't want one that can become a hardship. 

Besides, while nearly all the manufacturers are moving away from making sporty, responsive, fun cars and more towards highly automated appliances, Toyota is showing a few signs of moving in the opposite direction. 

It's also fun to drive anything well, particularly cars which people don't expect it from.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

Carraway said:


> Besides, while nearly all the manufacturers are moving away from making sporty, responsive, fun cars and more towards highly automated appliances, Toyota is showing a few signs of moving in the opposite direction.


You should check out the new Scion FRS.... awesome


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Is life remotely back to normal? I know you have gone through a lot. Food Stamps.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your difficulties, but you made a very smart and responsible decision. Well done!

Family first. Personal toys later.

Also I have driven the new Camry several times. At Hertz in LA I passed on a 328i to get a new Camry SE. They handle quite well, but are also comfortable and well equipped. I'd certainly rather drive this than an E90 as a daily driver if I'm doing a lot of miles.


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

What a down to earth thread ! 

I applaud you for making the right choice !

Giving your situation and all, There is no need to shoot you...

Camry's are great cars !!! 

Good Luck to you in the next few months/years !

You just gotta do what you gotta do... 


we would need to shoot you if you actually went and bought a new BMW in your current case... LOL


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

cjwheeling said:


> All the BS aside, the BMW is definitely more fun to drive, more emotionally involving vehicle to own. However, there's a price to pay for this... higher purchase price, higher maintenance costs (after the initial free maintenance) and higher repair costs.
> 
> We, as fans of the brand, are willing to put up with these added expenses as part of the experience, which includes owning a vehicle that many can not afford or understand. Ironically, I have no desire to own a new one, I plan on picking up either an E46 M3 Vert or an E39 M5 when it makes sense to do it. In the near future however, my plans are to rock the Camry for a few years and see how it's going at that point.


Bought a 1999 528 in 2003. Stopped making payments 5 years ago. The 5 series is filled with many great features. MPG on long trips is in the mid 30s. Expect to get at least 2 more years out of this car. Best car and best value ever.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

cjwheeling said:


> In a different situation where I'm not driving close to 100 miles a day and cost isn't as big a concern, I'd definitely be considering a BMW again. I realize that I'm driving an appliance, but that's what my current situation demands.


Aren't you going to blow through your mileage allowance by the time you hit your second year?


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm going to be keeping it most likely, or selling it before the lease ends.


----------



## seemyad (Jul 12, 2011)

cjwheeling said:


> Please reserve judgement on this longtime Bimmer fan until you've read the post.
> 
> After thinking long and hard about what my next car would be I brought many factors into question.
> 
> ...


Good for you. You made a mature decision that I applaud.

40 MPG. Wow!!!


----------



## mjrbimmer335i (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually just got rid of my 2012 Kia Optima SX... I had to get a pickup for work. 
Sounds like you made a logical decision with a Camry, I hope your financials get better so you can get back into a bimmer soon.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't take it anymore... It looks like I'm going to trade in my Camry for a 330 vert. It's not finalized yet, but it should happen next week. Screw it, I don't have any other extravagances, can't I at least look forward to driving up and down the mountain roads I drive on every day?:dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

cjwheeling said:


> I can't take it anymore... It looks like I'm going to trade in my Camry for a 330 vert. It's not finalized yet, but it should happen next week. Screw it, I don't have any other extravagances, can't I at least look forward to driving up and down the mountain roads I drive on every day?:dunno:


lol

I made it close to 3 years with my Mazda3 before returning to BMW. Once you've had RWD goodness, it's so hard to switch to FWD appliance.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

Drove it home tonight to show wife and make decision by Monday. Trading in Camry and buying 330 works out to same payment as I'm making on my lease. (upside down in Camry).

I'm driving like a puss. I took a new trade on a test drive and almost wrecked (lost back end and almost drove off a large drop off!) a couple of weeks ago, and I'm pretty timid right now. Hard to believe I've become a wuss... but oh well. Drove it home like I was driving a Camry.


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)

I sell Toyotas too. I find them very boring but they are great to sell. The only ones I would like to own are a 4Runner, Tacoma, or FR-S. I sold my parents a '13 Avalon Limited (V6) recently and it was great on a long road trip to Arizona though. I always feel funny when customers ask me what car I drive. I should buy an old 4Runner just so I can say I drive a Toyota.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

cjwheeling said:


> I can't take it anymore... It looks like I'm going to trade in my Camry for a 330 vert. It's not finalized yet, but it should happen next week. Screw it, I don't have any other extravagances, can't I at least look forward to driving up and down the mountain roads I drive on every day?:dunno:


Well I think we all suspected this would happen eventually. Fact of the matter is once you experience a BMW it ruins you for other cars. I understand as everytime I buy another brand I am back at BMW trading it in within a year. Enjoy the 330 vert...the E46's have depreciated to next to nothing now so you can get a EOP 330 vert in good shape for cheap.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

EdCT said:


> ... and just think, Obama's still president


my comment wasn't a political one. It was a reference to a time period where the economy was shedding jobs...


----------

